# weird behaviour?? Twitching?



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

So, for the past month, I've been extremely busy and hence neglected weekly water changes in my 100 gallons cichlid tank. However, I do have a strong filter with lots of media and live sand as substrate. 

The fish were very active and lively with huge appetites despite the neglect. Today, I decided I'd do a vast water change because the water was getting cloudy due to their messiness during feeding time. I did an 80% water change (Yes, a bit risky but it was necessary) and the fish changed completely. Some males are at the top column, some other males are more active than the rest and "flaring" at other males (which is pretty normal behaviour for those specific two males), and then some females and male runts are twitching while most others are laying on the sand as if asleep but barely moving.

P.S they're not gasping for air or anything and I do realize they might be stressed but this is not the first time I do big water changes, although I have never seen them act like this. 

Help? any ideas?


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Large water change are risky especially after aquarium have not had a water change in a while. Could be a sudden change in PH . Did you use water conditioner? It could chlorine or chloramine poisoning. 80% water change just too much of a change on neglected aquarium . You may also need to know what happening with city water supply, increase chlorine or chloramine especially if we had a lot of rain , warm weather, or pipe repairs


----------



## Cyberlord (Jul 12, 2016)

It may also be water temp difference. Regular small changes would not throw temp out by much, but larger ones would. 

I had a similar behavioral change after a larger water change/gravel vacuuming two weeks ago (60%). I was not very diligent in matching the water temp and they were all like hiding from me afterwards. Before that, they were always happy to see me 

I normally don't do such big changes so I forgot about the water temp checking. I just did a hand feel check. I realised it after when I was wondering why they were freaking out.

Now they are almost back to normal (after two weeks!). Some are still holding a grudge I think 

My tank is just pseudotropheus elongatus and longior.


----------



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes Cyberlord difference temperature can be the issue also.
I also have had issues after water changes i resolve it by buying a barrel. I fill the barrel treat it with water conditioner and let a sit for a few days. I then do water changes using the water from the barrel. Never had an issue since. Water is room temperature so only on occasion i use a heater in the barrel.


----------

